# Skins for Fire?



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anyone skinned their Fire? I'd love to see some pics if you have. I can't decide whether to skin it or not. Would a skin be distracting when viewing a video?  Decal Girl just posted some gorgeous Fire skins on Facebook.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

For me skinning my kindle Fire has been very different than skinning my K3.

Right not I have the Reaching Out skin on it. I might stick with this because it is subtle enough that it isn't distracting yet gives it a little more personality. I tried some others that I thought wouldn't be distracting but they were. In the summer I had the Tahiti skin on my K3 and it didn't distract me.
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/89372

I found it very hard to line up the skin on the Fire. The little hole in the upper left is hard to see under the glass - or was for me. At least the glossy finish makes it easy to remove and re-position.

The skin I have now is matte but I am going to try it in glossy to see which I like better. The first ones I tried were matte and I hated the look but it might have been more the design that distracted me and not that I didn't like the matte against the glossy screen.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I skinned my FIRE but then didn't like the way it looked so I de-skinned it...I like the naked black face in the black Oberon inside...However, I'm sure others have clothed their FIRES in some beautiful skins...Decalgirl skins are the best IMHO..


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I decided to skin my KFire. I used Decalgirl. I purchased the same skin I have used before - Disarray.










It actually looks just like the "official" pic.
I like the border - like a frame on a picture.
Like it better than the plain black border.
Even though I am using a glossy finish skin, I think it is less distracting than the reflective gorilla glass.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I honestly have no desire to skin my Fire. (Oh, look, I'm a poet!  )

I actually think it looks sleeker and classier un-skinned on the front, and there's no good reason to put something on the back as it's in a case.  But, then, I haven't skinned any of my Kindles since the first one. . .the rest have been darker colored and I just didn't see the need.  The original Kindle was white and I didn't want it to get dingy looking.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I honestly have no desire to skin my Fire. (Oh, look, I'm a poet!  )
> 
> I actually think it looks sleeker and classier un-skinned on the front, and there's no good reason to put something on the back as it's in a case. But, then, I haven't skinned any of my Kindles since the first one. . .the rest have been darker colored and I just didn't see the need. The original Kindle was white and I didn't want it to get dingy looking.
> 
> YMMV, of course.


These are my feelings as well (for right now)  I think I might look into skinning when my Fire gets older. But I find the price to be a wee bit too steep (jmo). I mean, aren't we talking about a plastic film? The images do look very nice tho!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I honestly have no desire to skin my Fire. (Oh, look, I'm a poet! )
> 
> I actually think it looks sleeker and classier un-skinned on the front, and there's no good reason to put something on the back as it's in a case. But, then, I haven't skinned any of my Kindles since the first one. . .the rest have been darker colored and I just didn't see the need. The original Kindle was white and I didn't want it to get dingy looking.


I'm going to leave it unskinned, I think. I also bought the Touch, and I really like the color of that, so it's unskinned, too. I really like their skins...but I think the Fire is big enough that I'd notice if the skin was off-kilter, and I do like the black.

Seems Amazon has made the designs much more to my liking (I had a K2 and HATED the white plastic), so I'm not accessorizing like I was....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The thing with skins and tablets for me is that the design must be one that looks good in both portrait and landscape orientation.  Otherwise it's distracting.
I skinned my Xoom (purple rain), but have not done the Fire yet, mostly because I am waiting on a JavoEdge case that will probably cover up most of the device anyway.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I've ordered a Decal Girl skin called "elegy".  I ordered the matte finish hoping that it won't be as slippery as the regular case.  I have a "burlwood" skin on my K2.  It's dark and makes the screen standout more.  The K2 is white otherwise.  Not sure when I'll get the skin, but you can see it on their website.  I think their shipping is a little slow.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> I've ordered a Decal Girl skin called "elegy". I ordered the matte finish hoping that it won't be as slippery as the regular case. I have a "burlwood" skin on my K2. It's dark and makes the screen standout more. The K2 is white otherwise. Not sure when I'll get the skin, but you can see it on their website. I think their shipping is a little slow.


Very nice looking


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I skinned the K2 because as stated elsewhere above it is white and would get dirty.  I don't see that happening with the Fire and so don't plan on skinning him.  Also, not that much to see of a skin on the front and if I get a case I won't see the back at all.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered a skin for my Fire before it had even arrived. I went with a fairly simple skin, DecalGirl's Match Head in glossy finish:



Mine is in a case so I never see the back, but I absolutely LOVE the little flare of color around the front of the frame. It goes very well with my bright purple M-Edge Incline Jacket.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree about the little flare of color on the front.. it looks very nice


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

meglet said:


> I ordered a skin for my Fire before it had even arrived. I went with a fairly simple skin, DecalGirl's Match Head in glossy finish:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in a case so I never see the back, but I absolutely LOVE the little flare of color around the front of the frame. It goes very well with my bright purple M-Edge Incline Jacket.


Nice!

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Oooh, that Match Head skin looks nice! I've always liked that skin.


----------

